# 2 Vivarium Stacks 2ft and 4ft total 7 vivs - WALSALL WEST MIDS



## beardies_dragon (Jan 13, 2010)

I have 2 viv stacks for sale, they are some few years old and do have some slight signs of wear and tear, such as the backs as they have been cleaned and scrubbed often after the little buggers decide to smear it everywear :devil:.

the first stack contains: 

LxHxD

2 x 24inch x 12inch x 18inch
1 x 24inch x 24inch x 18inch 

Im looking for £40 OVNO



Second Stack contains:

LxHxD

2 x 24inch x 16inch x 18inch
2 x 48inch x 16inch x 18inch 

im looking for £75 OVNO



there are a few pieces of glass that have slightly crack on the corners but they seem to be doing good still and dont seem to be getting any worse.

They do need resealing.

and please remember that they are not new vivs so will have wear and tear.

could do with these going ASAP as they are in the baby to be's room and the baby's furniture is coming within the next 2 weeks.

Also if you buy both will do them together for £95

any questions please reply on here or via PM

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Try this in the Classifieds section for Equipment & Supplies, it gets more traffic then here where it's chat on the equipment.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/

:2thumb:

Phil 



beardies_dragon said:


> I have 2 viv stacks for sale, they are some few years old and do have some slight signs of wear and tear, such as the backs as they have been cleaned and scrubbed often after the little buggers decide to smear it everywear :devil:.
> 
> the first stack contains:
> 
> ...


----------



## beardies_dragon (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,

thanks for that, i didnt even notice it i put it in the wrong place


----------



## beardies_dragon (Jan 13, 2010)

these are sold.....would someone be able to tell me how to close the thread


----------



## connordevey (May 10, 2013)

*hi im interested in the smaller viv stack for sale*

do you still have the viv stack?


----------

